# What to wear with blackwatch trousers



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

So I bought some blackwatch trousers on a whim. I'm not really sure what to do with them. I was thinkning maybe wear them with a navy blazer?

Does anyone have some examples lying around of fantastic uses of blackwatch trousers?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, if you want to get creative, a classically styled dinner jacket would make quite the dashing combination for your next holiday party. This is a look I tried last year (and wish to improve for this year) to somewhat positive results!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Typically, dinner jackets, camelhair jackets, or navy blazers - all with a white shirt - are the standard looks. I have a pair of royal stewart pants I found at GW a few years ago that I've worn with everything from a white polo under a navy shawl-collar sweater to a dinner jacket with cummerbund and bowtie. I would imagine you can do all the same things with BW.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

White OCBD, Navy Blazer, tassels, and this bow tie: 

I wore something similar to last year's firm Christmas party. I'll see if I can dig it up when I get home.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Navy blazer. Camel hair jacket. Solid chunky-knit cardigans in a variety of colors.


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

To all posters above: pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

L-feld said:


> So I bought some blackwatch trousers on a whim. I'm not really sure what to do with them. I was thinkning maybe wear them with a navy blazer?
> 
> Does anyone have some examples lying around of fantastic uses of blackwatch trousers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hmmm. The bar is set kinda high when you specify "fantastic uses of Blackwatch trousers." However, here's a mediocre use of Blackwatch trousers:


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

Billax said:


> Hmmm. The bar is set kinda high when you specify "fantastic uses of Blackwatch trousers." However, here's a mediocre use of Blackwatch trousers:


Very nice!

To be honest, I am skeptical of (anyone's) ability to pull off tartan trousers (outside of Scotland)... but, the key seems to be pairing them with solid colored jacket / shirt / tie and/or sweater so the entire ensemble doesn't come off as too "loud".

You pull off the look nicely!


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

If it was me, I'd probably try a black knit tie, white shirt, navy blazer.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm surprised by the white shirt responses. Blackwatch has all of three muted colors to it, so it's not like safe white is required. Tartan is sporty and soft. My first choice shirt would be pink, followed by either blue or yellow. 
Any herringbone tweed coat should work well.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

bellemastiff said:


> Very nice!
> 
> To be honest, I am skeptical of (anyone's) ability to pull off tartan trousers (outside of Scotland)... but, the key seems to be pairing them with solid colored jacket / shirt / tie and/or sweater so the entire ensemble doesn't come off as too "loud".
> 
> You pull off the look nicely!


While Billax's rig is superb, a small patterned tie of the right sort would work well also.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A dark blue Donegal tweed coat, red tie, doeskin vest, white shirt and either brogues or tassel loafers seems appropriate to me. But I'm out here on the Left Coast and I can't imagine any possible opportunity to wear black watch trousers beyond the local Highland Games--and I wear a kilt to those.


----------



## jddillard3 (Jun 7, 2013)

These belong to a menswear blogger known as An Acute Style, who has a penchant for blackwatch items.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And outerwear sleeves 'way too short--but the color combinations are ace!


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Ideas from the trad archives...

FLCracka:

Youthful Repp-robate:









Untilted:

Untilted again:

vwguy:









And while this is not black watch, here's a great picture of tartan flannels courtesy of Joe Tradly:


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. D said:


> Ideas from the trad archives...
> 
> FLCracka:
> 
> Youthful Repp-robate:


You sir have my nomination to the Ask Andy Tartan Trousers Hall of Fame!

Nicely done.. love the look with loafers...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

JT knocked it out of the park w/ that one, I later bought a gold tie specifically for my Christmas party attire.

Brian


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, that's me! Last year, with my crappy phone camera before our annual Christmas get-together with the in-laws. I hope it's cool enough for a reprise of that outfit this Christmas.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I will probably copy FLCracka once I've gotten my tan camelhair altered. I'd probably repeat what I wore last year, with a different square.

I have a longstanding love affair with a picture I saw once of a blackwatch blazer with a pink shirt, black knit tie, and a white linen square. I don't recall what else was worn, but that with burg tassel loafers and tan cords would be great. Of that list, all I have is a black knit.

Maybe I'll bust mine out in the next few days. I think they look best with burg shoes, rather than brown.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't like the look of either camel or brown blazers with black watch. Personally, I have stuck with either black, navy or loden green jackets, though lighter green or gray might also work. I also think a pink shirt would look odd.

Chacun a son gout.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If my wife had a work schedule that permitted us to entertain more often, I might just have to invest in a pair of tartan trousers myself. There's this mill in Scotland that carries every registered tartan in existence. Maybe a pair of UCR tartan or California tartan or . . . 


And I'd have to get a dark green herringbone or Donegal tweed jacket to go with them, of course.:icon_smile_big:


Oh well, she retires in twenty-five months . . .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

:idea:

Ah, ha! A suit!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> :idea:
> 
> Ah, ha! A suit!
> 
> View attachment 9318


Edit: Got it. Case of the Fridays. Got to get out of here...


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Green velvet blazer. Or a dark green loden sports coat...


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Navy Blazer, White BD, BB #1 tie in navy/white, "Bit" Loafers. Or with a Pink BD, same tie.

I have worn my pair with a formal shirt and jacket to Xmass season black tie events.

Good Luck.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think I would ever pair green with black watch. I can picture it clashing, or I can picture it being too precise a match and looking precious.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmm. I've got a garnet blazer sitting in the back of my closet. Blackwatch plaid trousers might be just the ticket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

egerland said:


> Green velvet blazer. Or a dark green loden sports coat...


I'm not big on velvet blazers, but yeah, those would look good! :thumbs-up:

I mentioned a camel hair coat before, a nice tan or camel corduroy would also look good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yanno, I'm getting the feeling that this thread might just create a run on BW plaid trousers. Will the companies be ready for it? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Not to derail this terrific thread, but here's an "upside down" picture of Black Watch I wore on November 7th. High of 60º and sunny that day.


O'Connnell's Black Watch Sport Coat, Half Canvased 3/2 Sack
J. Press collegiate cut poplins
LE Navy Surcingle belt
BB OCBD
Hober Grenadine
AE Patriots in Football Leather

BTW, JCP is selling one of its Stafford model all-wool Black Watch Sport Coats at a sale price of 89 bucks. It's a 2 button, darted, dual vent model, and the shoulders seem a bit wide but the pattern is quite bold and appealing to my eyes. See it here:
https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...tcoats/sportcoats/_/N-gkqc77Z1z140b8/cat.jump


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I saw that jacket recently tried it on, and thought, how would I wear this? Thank Billax for the Answer.

Just to let you know Billax I aspire to dress as well as you do someday. I have actually taken a picture of you to my tailor and said this is how I want my trousers to fit.



Billax said:


> Not to derail this terrific thread, but here's an "upside down" picture of Black Watch I wore on November 7th. High of 60º and sunny that day.
> 
> 
> O'Connnell's Black Watch Sport Coat, Half Canvased 3/2 Sack
> ...


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> I saw that jacket recently tried it on, and thought, how would I wear this? Thank Billax for the Answer.
> 
> Just to let you know Billax I aspire to dress as well as you do someday. I have actually taken a picture of you to my tailor and said this is how I want my trousers to fit.


Thank you, Sir. I sincerely appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone care to recommend a place to buy a good pair of blackwatch trousers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowanlane (Nov 12, 2013)

These are some impressive combinations


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Anyone care to recommend a place to buy a good pair of blackwatch trousers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


,
Orvis is the only source of wood blackwatch trousers I know of, at least in the US. There are some UK suppliers but AFAICT, Orvis is less expensive. They're still not cheap.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Good Lord, Sarge; I realize you are a "man's man" and all but WOOD trousers? That is really beyond the pale. Hopefully a nice fine grain sandpaper does away with any annoying splinters! 



Oldsarge said:


> ,
> Orvis is the only source of wood blackwatch trousers I know of, at least in the US. There are some UK suppliers but AFAICT, Orvis is less expensive. They're still not cheap.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

This was Christmas last year for me..


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Yanno, I'm getting the feeling that this thread might just create a run on BW plaid trousers. Will the companies be ready for it? :icon_smile_big:


One day we are all going to be talking about the great blackwatch shortage of 2013-2014 and it's all going to be thanks to L-Feld, I would also like to know where he purchased his from. I might want to get a pair but I am not wanting to pay 150.00 for trousers I may wear twice a year.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Orvis is going to be the best bet for immediate gratification. Orvis had $25 off coupons for new customers to sign up on their mailing list behind the register when I visited the store a couple of weeks ago so you might ask your local store if they have those.

However, if you are patient you can likely hunt down a secondhand bargain. I snagged a pair of BB Golden Fleece blackwatch flannels for $30 off of ebay earlier this year and just picked them up from the tailor this week.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Barnavelt said:


> This was Christmas last year for me..


Great jacket, where did you get it?

I wouldn't wear it w/ the pants though.

Brian


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> ,
> Orvis is the only source of wood blackwatch trousers I know of, at least in the US. There are some UK suppliers but AFAICT, Orvis is less expensive. They're still not cheap.


I bought these all wool BW trousers from Paul Fredrick....

https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalo...s&ProductId=PHH522L&Color=&Size=&src=products

Not as nice as Orvis, but for $90 (or less with a promo), pefectly serviceable for wearing a couple times a year.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> :idea:
> 
> Ah, ha! A suit!
> 
> View attachment 9318


Suit or no, I am experiencing the typical Pavlovian response to that Blackwatch Tweed. Should Ben Silver ever put a size 46R of that jacket on sale (perhaps in thew $500 to $600 range), it shall be mine! Ben, are you reading this? LOL.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

vw the jacket was thrifted. Has a made in USA label but that's it. Yes the whole suit was a little over the top but we were going to a party. Unfortunately my best friend's mom was hospitalized a few hours after this pic was taken and I ended up sitting in the surgery waiting room, in this rig, for about 5 hours. I haven't worn it since.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> vw the jacket was thrifted. Has a made in USA label but that's it. Yes the whole suit was a little over the top but we were going to a party. Unfortunately my best friend's mom was hospitalized a few hours after this pic was taken and I ended up sitting in the surgery waiting room, in this rig, for about 5 hours. I haven't worn it since.


Barnavelt,
I believe you missed vwguy's point. When he said, "I wouldn't wear it w/ the pants though," I took him to mean that it wasn't a suit, since the scale and even the colors of the two tartans are not identical. Though I am a fan of most all the outfits you post, I agree with him in this case.

Any of us who post images of ourselves will make the occasional mistake. I do, you do, vwguy does - as do all others who have the cojones to post pix.

(Caution! Gratuitous rant coming.) The most galling thing about men's apparel forums is the large number of posters - sometimes with hundreds of messages - who criticize without EVER posting pix of what they are wearing! Often, the "suggestions" they so grandly offer up would result in the most odious, clownish, distasteful combinations possible. (End of rant.)

I like this quote from the essay, _The Man in the Arena_, by Teddy Roosevelt:

It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.

You, Sir, are in the Arena! I look forward to seeing many more of your instructive pictures.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Billax, once again, on all points said it much better than I could! We wouldn't learn w/out helpful suggestions/criticism, go back and look at some of the stuff I first posted way back when 

Brian


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Billax and vwguy,

Ah yes now I do indeed see what you mean. No it definitely is not a suit as you say, although I do think I bought both pieces at the same sale. Honestly I was so excited to pair them together into a Blackwatch "suit" I didn't even notice the scale, etc. is different. Now that you mention it, it becomes more obvious. As far as the criticism goes, I very much appreciate the constructive advice from most members because it helps me look my best. Many months ago, Jovan pointed out that my shirt collar looked about .5 inches too big and he was entirely correct! Of course I already had invested in a number of 16.5 necks but he prevented me from accumulating even more.

Anyway, sound advice. Any thoughts on a camel hair SC with the Blackwatch trousers?

Billax thank you for the encouragement. I very much admire your style.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread has influenced me to get a pair! I've always thought Blackwatch looked great as a holiday ensemble. I'd put forth another suggestion: creme or white cable knit cardigan, white or light yellow ocbd, wool bowtie, blackwatch pants, and tassel loafers for a luxurious, laid back outfit. I can certainly post a pic once I buy a pair soon.

I actually have a semi-formal Xmas gala/fundraiser to attend at the end of this month, and a blazer with blackwatch would be a nice mixup from a suit. The Orvis seems nice and it comes with free cuffing, plus I still have one of those $25 coupons...any idea on where it's made? The Paul Fredrick option is nicely priced but pleated which I prefer flat front. 

BB carries a Madison and Milano for $250. JCrew in Bowery for $158. Any other options?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

inq89 said:


> This thread has influenced me to get a pair! I've always thought Blackwatch looked great as a holiday ensemble. I'd put forth another suggestion: creme or white cable knit cardigan, white or light yellow ocbd, wool bowtie, blackwatch pants, and tassel loafers for a luxurious, laid back outfit. I can certainly post a pic once I buy a pair soon.


Where would you wear that? It sounds a little "Polo window."


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Where would you wear that? It sounds a little "Polo window."


S'pose it's up to your discretion. I can see myself wearing it to Sunday mass in December or Christmas morning.

edit: Or to a holiday party. Anywhere joyful really. Even a RL catalog shoot!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread comes at a very opportunte time. Today, I thrifted a pair of vintage BB 346 (the good 346) blackwatch trousers. Can't wait to get these tailored and ready for the holidays!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> This thread comes at a very opportunte time. Today, I thrifted a pair of vintage BB 346 (the good 346) blackwatch trousers. Can't wait to get these tailored and ready for the holidays!


Good looking pair of Black Watch trousers, Gamma68! The Pattern scale is very good and the colors are perfect. Great find!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Billax said:


> Good looking pair of Black Watch trousers, Gamma68! The Pattern scale is very good and the colors are perfect. Great find!


Look for them in a future WAYWT post...


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> This thread comes at a very opportunte time. Today, I thrifted a pair


Hah, same here ! After 3 years in Scotland I decided I needed a good pair of tartan trousers, and the BW is the only one I'd feel comfortable wearing. I ordered them at considerable discount from PRL since I like the pattern a notch larger in scale- that might make me less trad ? I look forward to seeing your pictures on wayw.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/4vuh.png/

I'll mainly wear them with one of my DB navy blazers for now, though I can see them work in a casual Black Tie (shawl lapel) context.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Anthony Charton said:


> I'll mainly wear them with one of my DB navy blazers for now, though I can see them work in a casual Black Tie (shawl lapel) context.


As luck would have it, a couple days ago I thrifted a vintage shawl collar tuxedo. I have the same idea as you--to wear the pants with a navy blazer, and sometimes the shawl dinner jacket.


----------



## The Old Gaul (Oct 7, 2012)

Readers; what to wear with tartan(BlackWatch )Trowsers? The Ideas listed are good; but it bears remembering that tartan trowsers are the item of menswear that is used when you do not want to wear a kilt(as on a horse, which is what they were 1st used for). 

In the case of this Question, and the context of the forum; try a "Prince Charlie" formal coat, white shirt & bow tie; for those events where a Saxon would wear a Tux. 

The other Idea, tweed coat/Navy Blazer, I concure with. Bear in mind, for most folks, patterned trowsers of ANY sort, look odd to the beholder. 

The long held trend seems to be solid colour trowsers.
But in the end, it is your call & you will have to live with the results.
The Old Gaul


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> This thread comes at a very opportunte time. Today, I thrifted a pair of vintage BB 346 (the good 346) blackwatch trousers. Can't wait to get these tailored and ready for the holidays!


I think I have the exact same ones. I tried them with a navy blazer and it felt like too little contrast. Now I really want Royal Stewart trousers to wear with a blazer.

I am thinking a green sweater might be the way to go. If I only had a green jacket that wasn't too big for me...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Old Gaul said:


> In the case of this Question, and the context of the forum; try a "Prince Charlie" formal coat, white shirt & bow tie; for those events where a Saxon would wear a Tux.


Speaking of tux, I can picture replacing the pants to a shawl tuxedo with blackwatch. For a winter ball or other festive atmosphere. Hopefully that picture isn't too offensive to some of you 

I ended up purchasing JCrew Factory's offering for the upcoming Gala I am going to attend next week. Not 100% wool, but it's the best price point for my budget given the small time window. Will post up pictures of my ensemble.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me. The Holidays shouldn't be cause for sober dressing under any circumstance.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Tempest said:


> I'm surprised by the white shirt responses. Blackwatch has all of three muted colors to it, so it's not like safe white is required. Tartan is sporty and soft. My first choice shirt would be pink, followed by either blue or yellow.
> Any herringbone tweed coat should work well.


I agree. I quite like an ecru shirt with blackwatch. And with tweed.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I think I have the exact same ones. I tried them with a navy blazer and it felt like too little contrast. Now I really want Royal Stewart trousers to wear with a blazer.
> 
> I am thinking a green sweater might be the way to go. If I only had a green jacket that wasn't too big for me...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Try a red blazer.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tried this rig today for Thanksgiving...



BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
BB Gatsby club collar shirt in ecru
Bert Pulitzer tie
Vintage BB '346' blackwatch trousers


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good combination. Now, what happened to the seasonally appropriate pocket square? And your shirt sleeves should show just a tad more.:wink2:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Good combination. Now, what happened to the seasonally appropriate pocket square?


In due time, Sarge. I'm just getting rollin', sartorially. And Rome wasn't built in a day.



Oldsarge said:


> And your shirt sleeves should show just a tad more.:wink2:


Talk to my tailor. 

Actually, a _little _more cuff shows than what happens to be visible in this photo. But I am thinking about working with a different tailor, because my jacket cuffs never seem to be as short as requested.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I understand completely. My own collection of pocket squares definitely needs upgrading, though I seem to have finally reached an acceptable level of sports coats--_winter_ sports coats, that is. Hotter weather garments are still a work in progress.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I just purchased a pair of Ralph Lauren Blackwatch trousers today. I've wanted a pair for some time. Got a great deal at $41! I normally can't wear RL pants as they are cut way to wide in the seat and legs for me. This pair is actually labeled as "slim fit". They are slimmer, but not GQ magazine slim. Nice medium weight wool fabric.

I was concerned with what color tie to wear with the but this thread has helped. I'll be sporting the Blackwatch pants, Navy Camelhair Blazer, white shirt, deep maroon tie and either dark brown or black AE strand shoes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Add me to the 346 blackwatch trouser club. They should arrive any day now.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The mens purchasing department is going to be scratching its collective head over all these orders!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Bought 346 blackwatch trousers on the 'Bay, received Golden Fleece blackwatch trousers. I'm ok with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to bump but I just remembered I promised to post up pics. RL Lauren brand from the outlets. At least it was 100% wool and cheap  My has more pics and a list of places I found of where to buy for the '13 F/W season.

What I wore for a Holiday Gala.

Experimenting, maybe will save for Christmas.

Blackwatch variation, also by RLL.



Triathlete said:


> I just purchased a pair of Ralph Lauren Blackwatch trousers today. I've wanted a pair for some time. Got a great deal at $41! I normally can't wear RL pants as they are cut way to wide in the seat and legs for me. This pair is actually labeled as "slim fit". They are slimmer, but not GQ magazine slim. Nice medium weight wool fabric.


Ah looks like we got the same deal (love that they honor the stacked student discount).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, all three of those ensembles rock. You ought to have young ladies just _hanging_ all over you in those. Of course, that might cause trouble depending on other circumstances.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Is it too much to wear a red tartan bow tie with a white shirt, navy blazer and blackwatch trousers?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To work? Yes. To a Christmas party? Hell, no! Have at it, man. Be festive. 

And if Blackwatch is a bit restrained for your taste, O'Connell's has rather .


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Mixing tartans is a bad look to my eye. It may be a familial thing, or it could be completely a matter of aesthetics.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

inq89 said:


> Sorry to bump but I just remembered I promised to post up pics. RL Lauren brand from the outlets. At least it was 100% wool and cheap  My has more pics and a list of places I found of where to buy for the '13 F/W season.
> 
> What I wore for a Holiday Gala.
> 
> ...


Your blog pictures look like they are straight from a PRL catalogue. And I mean that in the best way possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> Mixing tartans is a bad look to my eye. It may be a familial thing, or it could be completely a matter of aesthetics.


My gut tells me that mixing a tartan bow tie with blackwatch trousers would not be a good look. Yet, I do agree with Sarge about emphasizing the festive. I will be having drinks with good friends tomorrow evening at an exclusive private club that I'm told tends toward conservative dress. It's a holiday gathering, so I'm not sure if I should throw caution to the wind and be festive or lean toward conservative.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I think that this tie would be a winner:

https://www.chippneckwear.com/mooning-santa-tie/

Paired with a white button down, navy blazer, and Black Watch trousers, it would be the perfect combination of festive and naughty. In any case, I also vote against a plaid bow tie. I'd choose an emblematic or solid knit/grenadine.

That said, I really like inq's posts. Those trousers are hemmed perfectly.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> Is it too much to wear a red tartan bow tie with a white shirt, navy blazer and blackwatch trousers?


Is your last name Campbell-Stuart?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I opted for a Robert Talbott Christmas necktie...



BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
Lands' End sweater vest 
BB shirt
Robert Talbott Christmas tie (thanks, DrLivingston!)
Vintage BB 346 blackwatch trousers
Burgandy J&M Aristocraft (made in USA--not visible, we remove our shoes inside)


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

^Very nice!



Oldsarge said:


> Man, all three of those ensembles rock. You ought to have young ladies just _hanging_ all over you in those. Of course, that might cause trouble depending on other circumstances.:icon_smile_big:


Haha thanks, and I did ok that night with the ladies... 



L-feld said:


> Your blog pictures look like they are straight from a PRL catalogue. And I mean that in the best way possible.


Thanks. I've gotten similar comments for a family portrait when I was basically the costume designer for the set lol.


----------



## seathingie (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I cannot believe it: I tried on my Blackwatch trousers and they shrunk! Somehow, whilst stored in the cedar chest, they became smaller. I guess I will not be wearing them on Wednesday. Has anyone else had this experience with their cedar chest?

seathingie
Davenport, California


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

seathingie said:


> Well, I cannot believe it: I tried on my Blackwatch trousers and they shrunk! Somehow, whilst stored in the cedar chest, they became smaller. I guess I will not be wearing them on Wednesday. Has anyone else had this experience with their cedar chest?
> 
> seathingie
> Davenport, California


No offense meant, but are you sure it was they that shrank and not you that grew?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Just got back from a party at the in-laws:

pink OCBD
lovat blue shaggy dog
BBGF blackwatch trousers
Leatherman navy surcingle belt with candy canes
blood red socks
Alden for BB LHS in color 8

I can't wait to break out the Stewart tartan trousers for Christmas later this week!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

inq89 said:


> Thanks. I've gotten similar comments for a family portrait when I was basically the costume designer for the set lol.


L-Feld is right. Also, killer fratagonia you've got there.

However, and I know it is in quotes and you may not have written it yourself, but that is not an "Orvis Adventure Canoe" - it is a vintage McKenzie-style drift boat. Much cooler, actually, and major street cred if it is trailered up behind your truck in MT, WY or upstate NY.


----------



## seathingie (Jan 7, 2011)

Reuben,

No offense taken. You are correct, I gained weight. My ceder chest is innocent.

Seathingie


----------



## dan46er (Jan 3, 2014)

Need to find a pair!


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

I wear a navy blue cavalry twill sport coat; a green/blue check Cordings shirt under a vneck navy sweater.


----------



## tgthomas (Oct 13, 2013)

Winter holidays are not the only time for us to wear our tartan trousers. In the US, April 6 is national Tartan Day so go ahead and break those tartans out of the cedar chest.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So I realize it's early July (and 90*F+ tomorrow), but I'm doing "Christmas in July" and bringing this thread back...

just purchased these Tommy Hilfiger blackwatch corduroys off eBay, found them NWT for a great price (compared to other black watch trousers I've run across). Basically, I noticed I had 3 other pairs of Christmas cords, but wanted some pants that were more subdued but still "Christmasy". I saw some wool Lauren by RL options, but for more than I wanted to spend at this time. My question is this: even though these are cords (which, if my understanding is correct, are more casual), since they appear to be a fairly narrow wale, do you guys think this could still be worn in a more formal situation (short of black tie, but still with a blazer/tie/etc, in lieu of a suit)? If not, I'll still wear them obviously, but I'm curious where the boundaries of formality would be.

picture from the seller:



Also, I know blackwatch and a navy blazer are a match made in sartorial heaven, but what about black/gray herringbone Harris tweed? (old picture):


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I thrifted a pair last winter that I need to have altered - I can't wait to wear them this winter. Christmas Eve at church and might even get bold enough to wear them to a family function.

How y'all feel about wearing a camel hair blazer with these pants? And what should one wear with a blackwatch sweater? Chinos?  Grey trousers?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reviving this thread again, I got my Tommy Hilfiger trousers in the mail today. They're corduroy, but very narrow wale (around 19/inch if my count is correct). The inner tag says the color will "soften with wear and washing", which I read as lightening a touch. Per my original question, because of the narrow wale, could these be worn successfully with a blazer and tie for Christmas parties, or should they be worn primarily with sweaters because it is ultimately corduroy?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a pair of green wide wale cords (and several other colors as well) that I wear frequently (almost exclusively actually) with coat and tie. Since the thinner wale is even dressier I say go for it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Nah, cords are cool with a coat and tie. Sage or wine cords are like a winter version of colorful poplins. Where my lavender horizontal cords fall, I don't know -- all I know is that I've never actually worn them.

Of course, I _like_ jeans, and they're my go-to with sweaters, so there's that.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Reviving this thread again, I got my Tommy Hilfiger trousers in the mail today. They're corduroy, but very narrow wale (around 19/inch if my count is correct). The inner tag says the color will "soften with wear and washing", which I read as lightening a touch. Per my original question, because of the narrow wale, could these be worn successfully with a blazer and tie for Christmas parties, or should they be worn primarily with sweaters because it is ultimately corduroy?


Corduroy is fine with a jacket and a tie, but I think it looks a lot better with tweed than with a blazer. If you're wearing a blazer to a party, better to go with crazy colored flannels.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's what you wear with a Black Watch jacket...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

^^

Actually, if you shear away the "dumb," a pink shirt, open collar, charcoal trousers, and black bit loafers would be kinda cool.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> Corduroy is fine with a jacket and a tie, but I think it looks a lot better with tweed than with a blazer. If you're wearing a blazer to a party, better to go with crazy colored flannels.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Actually I think that's what Ive been leaning towards. When winter rolls around I'll try a navy blazer/white shirt combo (I also think I'm going to try and find a navy velvet jacket this year, I think that might go well), but I'm thinking my black/white herringbone tweed might be a better match. All my "winter fun" pants are currently cords, so I'll probably do most with tweed, but I'm realllly looking forward to the red "Christmas plaid" Bills I got a while back (regardless of what I wear with them)


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> but I'm realllly looking forward to the red "Christmas plaid" Bills I got a while back (regardless of what I wear with them)


I'm really looking forward to them too. Have you gotten them tailored yet?

Sent from Red Dwarf using HOLLY.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I'm really looking forward to them too. Have you gotten them tailored yet?
> 
> Sent from Red Dwarf using HOLLY.


Not yet, I've got a batch of winter stuff that I'll be getting done probably around early October. The waist actually fits pretty well now (I was going to have it let out a touch), but I still need them to slim the legs and possibly adjust the crotch to shorten the rise. I've been running 5-7 miles/day for 3-4 days/week, so I'm waiting to let my body finish adjusting before I jump in with alterations.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I found an Oxxford Sportcoat last week. I was thinking it was black watch. But, the pattern is just a little more subtle. Would this still be considered blackwatch?










if it's not strictly blackwatch is it just navy and green plaid?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't see the jacket. There is a massive bowtie in the way.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Great thread. Hard to find blackwatch pants anywhere right now.


----------

